

NASA Challenges Students to Design 3D Space Containers - Red_Tarsius
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-challenges-students-to-design-3-d-space-containers

======
Red_Tarsius
tl;dr > _Students ages 5-19 years old are invited to become the creators and
innovators of tomorrow by using 3-D modeling software to submit their designs
for containers that could be used by astronauts on future space missions [...]
The challenge closes on August 2, 2015 with winners announced on October 7,
2015._

For more information ->
[http://www.futureengineers.org/](http://www.futureengineers.org/)

